# Soil used for planting; for the educated tortoise lovers



## pebbles (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi there,
Really quick question. After doing a bit of research, I still was not sure what kind of soil to buy or ingredients to look/watch out for my Sulcata tortoise. 

I am planning on using the potting soil in a Styrofoam cup to grow some weeds. This was purchased at Home Depot. Do you think the ingredients in this mix are safe? 














Thank you for looking


----------



## Blakem (Jun 1, 2012)

I sure hope so, I bought the some soil with the same ingredients. We shall see what others say.


----------



## ascott (Jun 2, 2012)

anything that says it continuously feeds for "x" amount of time freaks me out....I personally would not use this....that is my opinion and take....the continuous feed statement equates to fertilizer....

again, my opinion...


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 2, 2012)

ascott said:


> anything that says it continuously feeds for "x" amount of time freaks me out....I personally would not use this....that is my opinion and take....the continuous feed statement equates to fertilizer....
> 
> again, my opinion...



I agree

Dig some soil from the garden


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jun 2, 2012)

this soil is fine, I have used to many times in the last 2 years of owning my sulcata, The fertilizer that is used in this soil is organic, it is basically compost not chemical fertilizer. It uses chicken litter to get its N P K.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 2, 2012)

It looks okay to feed, many companys put organic on the bag just to sell it, when theres usually nothing organic about it.


----------



## ascott (Jun 2, 2012)

A couple or a few years of exposure and even ten years may not produce any "apparent" ailments...however, if speaking of an creature that live a tremendous number of years ....I would not want to expose to constant levels of contaminants ....now, again as always, simply my opinion based on numerous printed pros and cons of fertilizer as well as chemical material applications....

Also, there are other options available...so why would you want to take those chances? In addition I would not ever make the statement that says a fertilizer based feed in a commercially processed soil is fine....but I am confident if you performed your own research in regards to affects of "safe" fertilizers you would likely be better equipped to make your own educated decision with regards to your own question........


----------



## Blakem (Jun 2, 2012)

To make it "safer" I dug a hole, put the seed down, put some soil, and then the dirt. I hope this doesn't defeat it's purpose.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2012)

On the right hand side, it says in bold print: Keep out... what is the rest of that line?


----------



## Angi (Jun 2, 2012)

I bought some organic soil and it said no the bag "wear glove while using" or" Do not touch without gloves". I don't remember the exact words, but it made me think my tort should not touch it.


----------



## pebbles (Aug 5, 2012)

It says to "Keep out of reach of children" or wording of that sort. 

=====
I had decided to test it out. My plants have actually been growing much better outside than in the Styrofoam cup I had placed in my Sulcata's enclosure. I had placed it on top of an old hut of his he couldn't reach just to be safe. It grew at first, then stopped growing. I'm having much more success with natural sunlight. Maybe I'll try it again later. But, I feel much more at ease that he is away from the soil. I'm a cautious Sulcata mother here.... Next time I'll be doing more research on other soils. 

Thank you to everyone who were kind to answer my question. I love these forums. You are all very helpful. THANK YOU. =]


----------



## Edna (Aug 5, 2012)

I use this product in my tortoise enclosures when I can get it. "Continuously Feeds..." just means it's fertile soil. Fertile is good. The soil you have in your yard might also contain elements that you wouldn't want yourself or your tort exposed to. You don't know this unless you've had your soil tested. My point is not to run out and have your soil tested. When a company puts soil in a bag and sells it, they have to label it for any possible hazzards because people are litigious. The labels don't make the soil a bad product.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 5, 2012)

pebbles said:


> I had decided to test it out. My plants have actually been growing much better outside than in the Styrofoam cup I had placed in my Sulcata's enclosure. I had placed it on top of an old hut of his he couldn't reach just to be safe.



I would have been more worried about that Styrofoam cup accidentally falling and getting where the tortoise could eat it, then I would have been of the soil... just my thoughts.


----------



## Livingstone (Aug 6, 2012)

Edna said:


> I use this product in my tortoise enclosures when I can get it. "Continuously Feeds..." just means it's fertile soil. Fertile is good. The soil you have in your yard might also contain elements that you wouldn't want yourself or your tort exposed to. You don't know this unless you've had your soil tested. My point is not to run out and have your soil tested. When a company puts soil in a bag and sells it, they have to label it for any possible hazzards because people are litigious. The labels don't make the soil a bad product.



I agree with Edna. I have done some checking, and have first hand knowledge of bad soil especially in and around old houses that have lead paint. That stuff leaches off the house in rains storms and filters through the ground, This whole kick about organic food is definitely not a bad thing but people take it too far. You must make healthy decisions, and I dont think that whats in that soil will do any more or less harm than soil from your own back yard.

If you are truly concerned then get a soil test kit and check out your back yard and then test the stuff in the bag. Many counties will perform tests for you, and in some cases its their job to do so. Check your local laws and see.

Goodluck.


----------

